# Got a text from hubby...



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

He wanted to know how much I loved him.  That's always means "I want to buy something and need to know what the budget looks like". :angel: He got an email at work about some "retired" Berettas and he wanted one.:snuggle: Told him he can get one but I'm taking his Sig. Done deal, the Sig is now on my side of the bed and his "Burrito" is on the way. :bounce:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

He is right, love is directly proportionate to the purchase of firearms. :green:

One of my favorite guns is a Beretta 92G retired from the Dekalb Co. Sheriff's Office.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Which flavor Burrito is coming?



Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Which flavor Burrito is coming?
> 
> Jim


The 40cal flavor. He also found a Glock he wants. .


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> He is right, love is directly proportionate to the purchase of firearms. :green:
> 
> One of my favorite guns is a Beretta 92G retired from the Dekalb Co. Sheriff's Office.


Silly boys....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> The 40cal flavor. He also found a Glock he wants. .


Well now that's just crossing the line. A sleek but stout Italian is one thing but a fat butted Austrian is another. :roll:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I had to look at the email/receipt. It's a Baretta 96D 40 S&W DAO with night sights. It used to be his duty weapon before they changed. $210. Of course that was before the 6 extra mags...


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep silly boys.
Guns are for girls.
I like pretty guns. My husband says that means pretty expensive.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Yep silly boys.
> Guns are for girls.
> I like pretty guns. My husband says that means pretty expensive.


I think they are taught that in school.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I had to look at the email/receipt. It's a Baretta 96D 40 S&W DAO with night sights. It used to be his duty weapon before they changed. $210. Of course that was before the 6 extra mags...


WOW!!,
Thats an awesome deal on a 96D.

Wish I could come across one for that.

I been on the lookout for a 96 to go with my 92.

Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> WOW!!,
> Thats an awesome deal on a 96D.
> 
> Wish I could come across one for that.
> ...


It was an inter-department thing or I'd give you the info. At that price I'd guess they are gone already.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

He just got a text from someone who is in BIG trouble now. They let him know there is a Glock 22 40cal with tritium sights for $320..... I'm going to have to have a talk with someone tomorrow......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I had to look at the email/receipt. It's a Baretta 96D 40 S&W DAO with night sights. It used to be his duty weapon before they changed. $210. Of course that was before the 6 extra mags...


That is an excellent deal. When the Sheriff's Office surplused off their 96D's they wanted $300 and I was kicking myself for not buying one at that price.

Not a fan of the G22 however. We did not surplus our G22's as they were falling apart when we switched out. Cracked slides, cracked frames, reliability issues, etc. Glock bought them all back from us so they could diagnose what went wrong. But those were early model Gen3's.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> He wanted to know how much I loved him.  That's always means "I want to buy something and need to know what the budget looks like". :angel: He got an email at work about some "retired" Berettas and he wanted one.:snuggle: Told him he can get one but I'm taking his Sig. Done deal, the Sig is now on my side of the bed and his "Burrito" is on the way. :bounce:


So you got the sig? What one?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

H


Sentry18 said:


> That is an excellent deal. When the Sheriff's Office surplused off their 96D's they wanted $300 and I was kicking myself for not buying one at that price.
> 
> Not a fan of the G22 however. We did not surplus our G22's as they were falling apart when we switched out. Cracked slides, cracked frames, reliability issues, etc. Glock bought them all back from us so they could diagnose what went wrong. But those were early model Gen3's.


 I think he said the Glock is a gen 4.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> So you got the sig? What one?


P250


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> P250


Hey! I just bought a Sig P250! If you have smaller hands consider getting a "small" grip module. Feels soooo much better in the hand if you do.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Hey! I just bought a Sig P250! If you have smaller hands consider getting a "small" grip module. Feels soooo much better in the hand if you do.


Makes sense to me...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, he's getting both. I'm such a sucker.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Well, he's getting both. I'm such a sucker.


I wonder what that makes my wife. She puts a monthly deposit into my guns & ammo account and then walks away. We have a don't ask don't tell relationship when it comes to guns. Of course she has a massage, mani, pedi, hair cut, hair style, hair color, facial, spa, makeup, lotion, soap, shampoo, conditioner, essential oils, candles & clothing account that gets a much larger monthly deposit than my guns & ammo account.

Hey wait a minute. urple: Maybe she just pays me to not pay attention to her spending. :blink:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

He thinks he's getting away with something, just wait until I find a flat bed I like for my truck. Then it will be "truck money" instead of "gun or jeep money"..


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Yep, I got that just a couple weeks ago. . . and now we have a big skid steer sitting on the property. We really need to learn to say "not enough".


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ahh now this works with all situations if one buys something the joke in our household is "you owe me X amount" . Sounds like Sentry18 and his wife have it going on well where they both get spoilt and what they want.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine never questions firearms purchases. On board.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

In 1987 I bought a Browning auto shotgun.
Cost me $600.
My wife surprised me with a new $3000 dining room set.
I guess we are even.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not long after we were married we purchased this house and began to remodel it. We finished the entire main floor which was just big enough for our small (at the time) family of 4 before we even moved in. But once we did my wife became pregnant before we even started to finish the basement and before we were able to replenish our savings (we don't do loans). To expedite things and without her knowledge I sold both my motorcycles, 3 dozen handguns and over 1 dozen long guns. I also emptied my savings account that I had been building up for 5 years toward the purchase of an NFA Class III rifle. That allowed us to finish the stairs, hallway, bathroom, family room and 2 of the bedrooms before the baby arrived. She was not happy I did it, but she knew it needed to be done. After that she has never questioned any purchase I have made and I doubt she ever will. I would liquidate every gun I own if she or my family needed me too. Guns are only metal money and my priorities are clear.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

At my house I control the money and I keep a lot in the bank. I am frugal with my spending but I buy my wife gifts before I buy things for myself. We discuss most purchases (not her gifts) before I spend the money. When I tell her I would like to buy a gun (or anything else) she just tells me that I should.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't mind him buying guns but we are in the middle of preparing one house to be sold in the next yr and a half and the other needs to be re built so we can live in it. On top of that I missed nearly 3 weeks of work in Sept to pneumonia. More guns aren't on top of the "need" list right now, but at those prices he just couldn't help asking. And buying.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

I think it's wonderful that you both know about your finances. It promotes shared responsibility. My wife has no desire to make financial decisions and knows nothing about the state of our finances. I let her know if her planned purchases are OK and I make sure that she has the money for gifts for the children, grandkids and great grandkids. I alway save for my projects so the bank account stays where I prefer it and I routinely transfer funds to savings, precious metals and stocks and bonds to protect our future. I have been divesting the stocks and bonds and putting that money into silver and gold that we keep here and at the second home up north. I like having money working so the precious metals are kept to a minimum that would be necessary to pay taxes in the event that hyperinflation should hit.


----------

